# Buzz Stick or Buzz Killer



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I bought a Buzz Stick and used it a couple of times with an AuquaView in several different depths. I found that unless you are fishing in 1 feet of water, the action of the Buzz Stick is not noticable.

I returned it and bought a St. Croix. Anyone else with luck (or no luck) using the Buzz Stick?


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I got a Buzz Stick for x-mas and used it last weekend in a fishing tournament for the first time. Did awesome! We caught fish on all of our rods. 1 buzz and 2 regular but I caught most of them on the Buzz stick. I was watching on the Vexilar and evertime i would use the buzz action it your could see the vibration on the vexilar so i know that it was giving my lure action and we were in 17 ft of water. so i definitely say Buzz is the way to go!


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

I got a "Mark" fishing pole and reel combo for Christmas. I haven't gotten to use it yet, but its light. I'll be feeling everything on it. Its made through South Bend, not sure if I worded that correctly but South Bend's logo is on it. Anybody liking South Bend? I've used their items before like hooks, etc. but before Christmas I didn't even know they made poles/reels too. So has anybody had any luck using them or heard good/bad things about them?


----------

